

Functional Programming in the Real World (2003) - jcr
http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/realworld/

======
melling
Jet.com did their big launch this week. They use F#
[http://fsharpshow.com/3-jet-revolutionizing-ecommerce-
using-...](http://fsharpshow.com/3-jet-revolutionizing-ecommerce-using-
fsharp/)

According to the podcast, they started out with two solutions. One in C# and
the other in F#, and F# won out in the end.

Here's some info on the company: [http://recode.net/2015/07/21/jet-com-will-
launch-with-amazon...](http://recode.net/2015/07/21/jet-com-will-launch-with-
amazon-prices-front-and-center/)

------
gamache
This page is substantially unchanged since 2004.[1] There are a lot of
technologies missing from that list!

But that's the cool part -- when you think of how many modern languages and
packages could be on that list, it really drives home how much FP is eating
the world.

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20040604130605/http://homepages....](https://web.archive.org/web/20040604130605/http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/realworld/)

~~~
zzalpha
"Eating the world"? Methinks a little bit of exaggeration/echo chamber effect
at play, here.

[http://langpop.com/](http://langpop.com/)

Coldfusion, of all things, ranks ahead of the first pure functional language
on that list (Haskell). Scala, the next highest impure but strongly functional
language, ranks behind Visual Basic and Delphi.

Or, from another (more recently updated) source:

[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

Note, not a single functional language in the top 20. Haskell ranks in at #44.
Scala, #30.

Don't let the Hacker News bubble fool you: FP is still extremely niche. At
best, I'd claim we're seeing an increase traditional imperative languages that
make it possible to utilize functional idioms, and mixed environments where
you can combine functional and imperative code (think Java/Clojure or C#/F#)
while taking advantage of existing software ecosystems. But in that case, it's
more about sprinkling in functional approaches here and there, rather than
completely drinking the kool-aid.

~~~
codygman
Tiobe is pretty horrible, checkout the redmonk rankings:
[http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2015/07/01/language-
rankings-6-15...](http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2015/07/01/language-
rankings-6-15/)

~~~
zzalpha
Which places Haskell and Scala behind Perl, R, and Shell, at position 14 and
15, respectively.

And PHP at #3... _shudder_

That said, I don't see why I should believe RedMonk any more than any other
ranking. Heck, any ranking that places C++ behind Python, or C behind Ruby, I
don't believe for a damn second.

------
virtualwhys
I know it's likely a simple user error, but

"Quite a few libraries exist for various languages, many of which include some
impressive real-world applications. Have a look at: "

Haskell libraries:
[https://www.haskell.org/libraries](https://www.haskell.org/libraries)

"Not Found", the irony ;-)

~~~
jebus989
It's an academic webpage so by definition at least a decade since last
updated.

~~~
virtualwhys
Yes, all in good fun.

Wadler likely has better things to do than fixing stale links on his site;
just found it amusing regardless.

